# Do you prefer Modern or Classic and why?



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never had a Shetland, except the pony I had when I was 5. Which do you prefer, Modern and Classic. And what makes the difference? And can you get a Modern under 38in so it can be an AMHR over?


----------



## Leeana (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello,

Yes there have been moderns under 38'', actually i believe Michigans Heart Breaker was ASPC/AMHR registerd and he is a modern. I know their have been more as well.

I prefer the classics




. I would suggest someone looking to start with the shetlands start with the classics, then watch the moderns and if you really have your heart set on the moderns then go for it. I think it would be much easier to go from minis to classics, rather then go from minis to moderns lol. It takes ALLOT of money to keep a modern shod, then agian, you could also look into the modern pleasure division as all the fancy plates, shoes ext are not required nor weights ext. I LOVE the moderns, nothing is more beautiful then a modern fine harness horse, i drool watching those classes! I like allot of action and allot of refinement and tude' so the shetland pony is right up my ally



. I am sure someday i'll get a modern just for fun, for now the classics will take care of my addiction



.

I've been doing the shetlands for only two years and i have seen every class and all the behind the scenes work ext and i just do not feel ready to show a modern at the moment. Thats a little ways off still for Leeana ...

I like the classics, larger classics ALTHOUGH hopefully someday i can try my hand with a modern. The classics are just beautiful and so gracefull and full of spunk. I have a foundation gelding too, however, i like the taller classics.

Here is an example of the 'type' i like, she is a weanling currenly and going to mature around 44'' - 45''. So refine and beautiful, she is a 3/4 sister to Alpha Farms Classical Bobcat and by a King Lee son.

Alpha Farms Magical Melody ASPC Pending AKA Kitty











I have to admit, if i had gotten into shetlands before miniatures ..i prob would have stuck with the shetlands, however it didnt work out that way and the reason i got into the shetlands was because of the miniatures. I love my minis, but the ponies are far more fun imho!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 10, 2007)

I loveeeeeee kitty!! cant wait to see you show her leeanna

I have a modern pleasure and she was our first pony. I love her to death! We have never put shoes or pads on her and she did show well back in her day. But mainly I prefer classics as I am doing miniature horse/shetland pony crosses.

I just dont have it in me to do the shoes etc that it takes for a modern pony.

The classics are just so smart and fun to train


----------



## mininik (Nov 10, 2007)

I had Miniatures before getting my Shetland, and voted here for Classics. My pony, BG, is a Classic and I think he's wonderful. If I can at some point I would love to get a Modern, too...


----------



## ponyarab (Nov 10, 2007)

I too love the classics as they are my favorite and I like the taller ones. I like to watch the moderns but have no desire to own one.

Kim


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 10, 2007)

I voted for Modern. I have three of them and I just LOVE them. They are the horse I've always aspired to own.

That said, you can't deny the beauty and kindness of the Classic. The Classic American Shetland is a beautiful pony and I am just AMAZED at the consistency of quality at Congress. They ALL are amazingly correct with wonderful toplines, upright hooky necks, and beautiful little heads. To pick the champion it seems truly comes down to the nuances of type and conformation. AND they move beautifully, too. Coming from the minis, where conformation and movement runs a huge range... I just appreciate how truly consistent in quality they are.

But the Moderns... well although they are a little more "homely" to look at than the Classic... it is their extreme motion and fiery attitude that just wins me over. I like a hot horse, and I like a horse that looks good under harness. And, they are small so a lot cheaper to feed and maintain than a Saddlebred or something! I agree with others though... unlike the Classics they do require shoes, a lot of time to work with for headsets and motion, and they require those "trade secrets" to get the most out of their action to be competitive. Getting into Moderns is daunting, but I just loooove these guys! They are smart as a whip and will give you every ounce of their energy for you at the drop of a hat. They are just plain fun.

I truly think that AMHR registered Moderns are in the future of the miniature horse... just waiting to see my prediction come true in another five years or so...

Andrea


----------



## Ashley (Nov 14, 2007)

I currently have a classic......however I WILL have a modern some day.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't have a shetland, but these are ones I remember growing up with. Are they considered Classic?

http://www.kellas-stud.co.uk/action_1.htm

Emma

Wow I like the Cream dun , don't know what the color would officially be called.

http://www.kellas-stud.co.uk/action_2.htm


----------



## Lewella (Nov 14, 2007)

No, those are too course even for Foundation her in the US. The American Shetland was selectively bred for refinement and as a light harness driving pony whereas the UK Shetland is more of a draft type animal.

Check out the home page links in signature lines to see some great examples of American Shetlands.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 14, 2007)

Do they have English or British Shetland's here in the U.S.?


----------



## Leeana (Nov 14, 2007)

> barefoot Posted Today, 09:33 PM Do they have English or British Shetland's here in the U.S.?


Im sure there are some, but they would be very very rare. I local friend of mine breeds and imports Dartmoore ponies and she is importing a shetland from oversea's and i cannot wait to see it, i told her i am going to steal it and bring it home to show everyone on the forum lol! But like i said, there is most likely less then a handful of them Island shetlands here in the united states. My friend says she see's a few at the rare breed shows she does. It costs allot to import a horse



.


----------



## dmk (Nov 16, 2007)

Leeana said:


> > barefoot Posted Today, 09:33 PM Do they have English or British Shetland's here in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> Im sure there are some, but they would be very very rare.


There are UK Shetlands in the States. There is a yahoogroup that is dedicated to the UK Shetlands and they have a registry, etc. Maybe even some shows. I am sorry I don't have all that information, but if you search yahoogroups you can probably locate it and find help from someone on that list.

Michelle


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 17, 2007)

We love to see and watch the Moderns but dont know much about them. We do raise the Classic Shetlands and Love them


----------



## JennyB (Nov 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

The largest breeder of imported UK Shetland ponies here in the states are owned by Personal Ponies LTD. They use them specifically for their breeding program. They prefer a smaller, huskier pony for their program with dis-abled children. ASPC does NOT recognize UK Shetland ponies and stopped allowing them into the registry back in 1955 ....They decided it was time to stop bringing in more UK ponies because the breed "here" in the US is called, the "AMERICAN" Shetland Pony and it had evolved and still is, to a very sleek lined, very NON UK looking Shetland Pony.

I personally think the UK Shetlands are darling and would love to have one, although I don't think I could ever affors one. Cheap to buy in the UK, but the importation fees are A LOT!

Again personally I like a breed for the Foudation and Classic American Shetland pony because they remind me more of the first Shetland ponies who were brought to this country and bred. I LOVE to watch the Moderns as they are so exciting to see strut their stuff, but I don't believe I want one.

JMO,

Jenny


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Nov 17, 2007)

Is this modern or classic shows? Whats the difference?


----------



## Leeana (Nov 17, 2007)

> Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance Posted Yesterday, 09:24 PM Is this modern or classic shows? Whats the difference?


The moderns, classics and foundations are all different 'types' of American Shetlands. The American Shetland is a breed in whole. The moderns have a mix of Hackney blood which is why they possess more extreme movement.

The classics and foundations have less movement (for the most part) and dont carry any hackney blood in the upfront pedigree.

The moderns and classics show at the same AMHR/ASPC shows but in different classes and division.


----------



## Mercysmom (Nov 18, 2007)

disneyhorse said:


> I voted for Modern. I have three of them and I just LOVE them. They are the horse I've always aspired to own.
> 
> That said, you can't deny the beauty and kindness of the Classic. The Classic American Shetland is a beautiful pony and I am just AMAZED at the consistency of quality at Congress. They ALL are amazingly correct with wonderful toplines, upright hooky necks, and beautiful little heads. To pick the champion it seems truly comes down to the nuances of type and conformation. AND they move beautifully, too. Coming from the minis, where conformation and movement runs a huge range... I just appreciate how truly consistent in quality they are.
> 
> ...


I voted Modern - have loved them since I was little and read "Easter Pony" and "The Show Ring, Easter Pony Grows Up" about an orphaned Shetland Pony who was a Modern.

Agreed but I feel I am lucky - one Modern I had looked at was a beautifully conformed horse but could not move without stretchies as a foal. Neffie is growing into her attitude and her modified diet - her tongue is paralyzed from the tip to 2 inches up so she is on a slurry diet - and I cannot feel her ribs like I could before.

The picture below is Neffie this past spring before she was diagnosed. She was not moving out like she does now and this is how she naturally goes.










I hope this is not a huge picture.

I love the Moderns but have seen some Classics I would love in my barn if I was shopping for a new horse. I have two Morgan yearlings and they are big versions of my Shetland.

Denise

Silversong Farm

(edited to remove the duplicate quote and picture - Lewella)


----------



## Lewella (Nov 19, 2007)

Leeana said:


> The classics and foundations have less movement (for the most part) and dont carry any hackney blood in the upfront pedigree.


To clarify -

*A "B" papered pony is a pony that is 12.5% or more outcross.* The approved outcrosses when the ASPC was open were Hackney, Welsh, Americana, and Harness Show Pony. The ASPC is now a closed registry and eventually under the current rules all bloodlines will eventually revert from "B" papered to A papered as the percentage of outcross behind them decreases. A "B" papered pony can show in only Modern or Modern Pleasure classes.

*An "A" papered pony one that is 12.5% or less outcross.* An A papered pony can show Classic, Modern, or Modern Pleasure depending on its body type and movement.

*A Foundation Certified pony is one that has 4 generations of all "A" papered ponies in its pedigree.* That means all A's in the 3 generations on the papers and 1 generation off the papers. (When a registration number in a pedigree appears without an "A" or a "B" behind it predates the "A" and "B" pedigree designations and is considered an "A" when figuring Foundation eligiblity). A Foundation Certified pony can show in ANY division it qualifies on based on type and height.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 20, 2007)

So basically Foundation ponies are the best? Can you have an ASPC Foundation that is a classic and AMHR registered?


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 20, 2007)

Foundation shetlands aren't "the best"... it is just a division where the pony can be a little heavier in type than the Classics tend to be... they MUST meet the smaller height requirement and they MUST meet the bloodline requirement. A quality Shetland is a quality Shetland... be it Foundation or Modern. It just depends on what type of pony YOU like best!

You can have ponies of all types (Foundation, Classic, or Modern) registered AMHR as long as it meets that height requirement. MOST of the AMHR register-able Shetlands are Foundation or Classic, but a few are Moderns.

Andrea


----------



## Celeste (Nov 26, 2007)

All ponies are beautiful in their own way; I personally prefer the head of the 'original' shetland with the big eyes . The american shetland is just poetry in motion but, as I said once before, I really don't think it should be known as a 'shetland' as it has no semblance of the original english shetland and it surprises me that an original name has not been chosen. Some of the english shetlands can be a little coarse but the head wins me every time hence that is why I also happen to love the arab horses.


----------



## Lewella (Nov 26, 2007)

Remember, the American Shetland Pony Club actually predates the Shetland Pony Studbook Society in the UK by a few years so is technically the older registry.

That said, from the beginning the American public wanted a different type of pony than the folks on Shetland did. The ponies the folks on Shetland sold to the US were often considered by them to be culls - too refined, too long of leg, too tall, etc. This is exactly what the American's wanted though and they thought they were getting all the best ponies from the islands! LOL

Here is an example of an early ASPC pony who is from imported stock:







This is Howard B and he was #4 in the ASPC stud book, foaled in 1888, and his parents were the imported ponies Sparkle and Dot.


----------



## Lmequine (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the American Shetland pony as a whole, all types but have to say that like like my foundation certified, modern hall of fame stallion the best! Confusing for the newcomers but he qualifies in bloodline as a foundation Shetland but is extreme in body type and was shown to his hall of fame as a modern (not modern pleasure) Shetland. To most everyone Squire just looks like a little Arabian.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 27, 2007)

Very pretty pony. He does look like an Arabian. So Foundation does not have to mean the heavier body build? I though that Foundation was heavier boned, Classic is Lighter boned, and Modern is the Hackney type.


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 27, 2007)

You are correct on your definition of type, however a horse can have a foundation seal if it qualifies, that does not mean that you should show it foundation. The shetlands are shown by type, if they have A papers they can show in any division again you want to show them by type, if they are B papered regardless of what type they may actually be, then they can only show as a Modern or Modern Pleasure. Just becuase its papers have a foundation seal does not mean that is what division they will show in. Anyways that is my intake on it. I personally love Moderns, but have several Classics and they are all foundation certified, but have only show one so.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, so is there a book about all this ? The minis seem so much easier to understand, you have A size and B size, no type, just size. I'm really going to have to learn more on the shetland types and how to show each type, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Celeste (Nov 28, 2007)

Lmequine said:


> I like the American Shetland pony as a whole, all types but have to say that like like my foundation certified, modern hall of fame stallion the best! Confusing for the newcomers but he qualifies in bloodline as a foundation Shetland but is extreme in body type and was shown to his hall of fame as a modern (not modern pleasure) Shetland. To most everyone Squire just looks like a little Arabian.



Squire is just *ADORABLE*! He really seems to have it all and the arabian head to boot.


----------



## Lmequine (Nov 29, 2007)

Squire is just *ADORABLE*! He really seems to have it all and the arabian head to boot.

Thanks! He has a really nice head and usually puts a dish and a tiny muzzle on all of his foals no matter what the mare's head is like. Even my foals by modern mares have had refined heads, although usually not the dish. Squire is a son of Bar G's Rock "E" and his dam is Bears Fashionable Lady.


----------

